# Marlin 60 Problem



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

I literally bought a new Marlin 60 semi-auto yesterday and the inner mag tube was stuck. I tried and tried and I finally pulled it out. But now it will not go back in more than 4 inches. What should I do? This gun is brand new and I was going to use it for rabbits but I do not want to jam the tube in if there are bullets in the mag. Any suggestions to fix a tight inner mag tube?


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i would take it back to the place were it was purchased.it shouldn't be that hard to remove the tube.there must be a burr inside the tube thats not allowing it to come out or go back in.
you could try a cleaning patch down the tube before returning it.this may show you if there is a burr or possible bent material.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

I talked to Marlin and they are sending me a new inner and outer magazine tube. Now I have to replace it. How do you do that?


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

that's great customer service there- why didn't the place you purchased it from send it to Marlin for you ? do you live around Akron ? take out the screw in the back of the trigger guard out and the bolt in bottom of the stock just below the ejection port out and you can lift the barreled action out of the stock. take a look at how the magazine tube is attached- if it looks like something you can do yourself go ahead if you dont feel comfortable doing it- bring it over ill help you with it. have a nice day- Curtis


----------

